# LOST: Astral PFD & Fishing Vest, Salida East, Arkansas River



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

Our raft lost an Astral PFD and a fishing vest on Saturday 6/22 on an evening fishing float between the Salida Town ramp and Salida East. Both items were marked with my last name "BOWMAN" and my phone number "970.XXX.XXXX". I will have beers of your choice in hand if you should happen across either of these items and are available to help coordinate their return. 

Astral PFD - orange (faded) Aquavest 300R, very early edition of the astral rescue vest that I purchased new in 2005, size L-XL (I think). Still had good floatation, so it would seem likely to show up sometime. 

Fishing Vest - brown cotton fly fishing vest, loaded with fly boxes, leader wallet, fishing licenses, and plenty of gear. This vest has sentimental value for me, and is around 20 years old. It seems less likely that this vest will turn up, probably sunk and stuck to the bottom of the river.

Please call the number or PM me with any info. Thanks in advance for the help.

Phillip


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

bump 8.3.2013

The fishing vest was found and returned. Still hoping on the Astral pfd. Please call or PM with any info, thanks in advance.

Phillip


----------

